# Replacement for Autoflo 97 humidifier



## Cobrajetken (Dec 11, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is an easy replacement for the Autoflo 97 humidifier. The existing return duct opening is 7” high by 7-3/4” wide. I’m hoping not to have to modify existing opening in return duct. It’s a bypass type humidifier. The overall space I have at the location of the humidifier is 15”x 15”. Is there a good replacement humidifier out there?? Thanks much.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

